

Illustrated Book on Indian Mars Orbiter Mission - signa11
http://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c25-mars-orbiter-mission/illustrated-book-mars-orbiter-mission

======
nmridul
This is meant as a book for kids to bring more passion to the field.. Dont
worry about the scrolling and fonts. Its the pdf of the printed copy..

------
Xophmeister
I like how they made the Great Red Spot on anthropomorphic Jupiter into a
bindi. Who knew that Jupiter was Hindu :)

------
random_ind_dude
I find it interesting that sending a probe more than 200 million kilometers to
another planet is a lot easier than launching multi-ton payloads into the
geosynchronous orbit.

I am referring to the fact that India still relies on the ESA to launch its
communication satellites.

~~~
journeeman
The problem is India's yet-to-be-perfected indigenous cryogenic engine for the
GSLV (Geo-synchronous Satellite Launch Vehicle), which I suppose is required
for launching into a geo-synchronous orbit.

------
mholt
Off-topic: Is it just me or does this page mess with scrolling?

------
shiggerino
Of all the excellent casual script typefaces out there, they had to choose
Comic Sans.

~~~
unmole
I'm pretty sure its not Comic Sans

~~~
bcraven
According to a WhatTheFont analysis, it is.

[http://i.imgur.com/4N2tN9M.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4N2tN9M.jpg)

